# Hardware Cloth vs Metal Lath



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a roll of that right here, and I can't believe a little mouse could chew through it. The wires are welded where they cross, so a mouse would have to cut through a bunch of them to make a hole big enough.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm not sure what grade HD sells (23 gauge does sound thin). The stuff I buy at a real hardware store stop rabbits from eating flowers and the rabbit's teeth are stronger than a mouse.


----------



## buurbachi (Jun 12, 2015)

Given the size and tensile strength of the mesh, i doubt they would be able to chew their way through. even if they did, i think they would most likely get stuck when trying to squeeze themselves through the chewed opening. cos its welded so less chance of getting that stretch.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

If you don't have gutter flashing at the eaves, the construction gap where roof sheathing meets the fascia boards will be big enough for small mice, lizards, small tree frogs, and small snakes to get through. 

The older kind of simple brown or black aluminum ridge vents have open ends that are plenty big enough for mice.

The best plan is generally to make sure there are no trees hanging over your roof that they can use to get onto your roof. Once these small animals are on the roof it's hard to keep them out of the attic.


----------



## jackwashere (May 5, 2010)

ChuckF. said:


> The best plan is generally to make sure there are no trees hanging over your roof that they can use to get onto your roof.


I take it you haven't seen the youtube video of the mouse running up a stucco wall. The point of the video is that they can go vertical up stucco and concrete block.


----------



## jackwashere (May 5, 2010)

Colbyt said:


> 23 gauge does sound thin


Exactly my sentiment. I looked around and Lowes has the same deal. 1/4" 23 gauge or 1/2" 19 gauge. 

Now some websites say 1/2" will suffice to keep mice out. Other websites say to use 1/4".


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree, the available cloth today is pathetic but that didn't stop the rising prices. 

I doubt a mouse would try chewing through unless he was caged inside. A mouse is smarter than a chicken and will find a way around the obstacle rather than getting within a foot of the gate and going back where he came from.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

jackwashere said:


> Now some websites say 1/2" will suffice to keep mice out. Other websites say to use 1/4".



IMO, some of the sites you read are dead wrong and have never dealt with mice. You need 1/4" for mice. Like a cat, if they can get their head through the body can squeeze through also.


----------



## jackwashere (May 5, 2010)

So I went to the ranch this weekend armed with both hardware cloth and metal lath. I was sure I would use the lath because it was significantly more sturdy and strong. I ended up using the hardware cloth. Why? The whole point is to keep mice out. There was always a defect or deviation in the holes crevices and gaps I wanted to cover and I found it very difficult to mold and fold the lath easily to conform to the shape and contour at hand. The hardware cloth in contrast did this job superbly. I figured what is the point of a stronger material if it is more likely to leave gaps and holes a mouse can get through because it is not as flexible?


----------

